# corded drill kickback



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So I don't know if this is considered kickback or what, but I was boring thru a 2" thick piece of walnt with a speedbore. I had my workpoece clamped tight, or so I thoight, in a workmate table. 

As I was about half way through, the piece got free of the dogs and spun on the bore bit hitting me hard on two fingers and then my ribs. The force was enough to cut into one finger and cause some pretty bad swelling and bruising. At first, I thought I had broken one or both fingers. Some bruising to my ribs as well.

Each tool can and will hurt you in its own way. Careful out there folks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> So I don't know if this is considered kickback or what, but I was boring thru a 2" thick piece of walnt with a speedbore. I had my workpoece clamped tight, or so I thoight, in a workmate table.
> 
> As I was about half way through, the piece got free of the dogs and spun on the bore bit hitting me hard on two fingers and then my ribs. The force was enough to cut into one finger and cause some pretty bad swelling and bruising. At first, I thought I had broken one or both fingers. Some bruising to my ribs as well.
> 
> Each tool can and will hurt you in its own way. Careful out there folks.


Speedbore bits (spade bits, wood boring bits, flycutter), can get caught and go hippity hopping in the hole. For a smoother hole, try a hole cutter, or a Forstner bit. Clamped and using a drill press would likely solve your problem. IMO, using a handheld drill allows for too much drilling pressure.


















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I don't have a drill press, no space for one right now. Maybe in a few months when we get into the new house. There's a whole bunch of machines which would make my life so much easier which I just don't have room for. 

I've been looking at some of those drill guides but have yet to see one which is good quality. I've seen the General Tools one too. General Tools makes absolutely great and useful stuff except that they cut too much in quality to offer the cheapest price possible making their stuff absolutely worthless. I bought a dovetail jig on sale for $20, it was terrible.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a heads up when using corded drills never wrap your thumb around the grip put it on the same side as your fingers and it just pulls away from you when it kicks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not only cordless....*

I was whacked in the jaw by a 18V Dewalt cordless when drilling overhead through a joist. When drills catch, bad things happen whether hand held or on the drill press. :yes:
 Keep your face away from the body of the drill if possible, brace yourself if on a ladder, slow down when about to break through the other side, use sharp drills so you don't have to push so hard, beware of self-augering bits that pull themselves into the work, no matter what type of drill you are using.
On a drill press, secure the work piece and use a backer to avoid drilling into your table top. It also makes for a cleaner hole in wood.


----------

